# Gas Heaters



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

With our second winter in Cyprus imminent can anyone suggest a cheap (but safe)
place to buy gas heaters, I think they are called LPG heaters, they sell the gas at petrol stations. I have tried looking online but to no avail.

Thanks:smow:


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

PJandDB said:


> With our second winter in Cyprus imminent can anyone suggest a cheap (but safe)
> place to buy gas heaters, I think they are called LPG heaters, they sell the gas at petrol stations. I have tried looking online but to no avail.
> 
> Thanks:smow:


I saw some in Carrefour Paphos today: along with the Xmas trees and grotesque father Xmases 

MrB


----------

